# 1/16 rally traxxas, turnigy, and atomik



## clubracer (Oct 27, 2012)

I see a lot of traxxas 1/16 rally out there

but has anyone tried the turnigy or atomik?

Looks like the turnigy is the most on-road design out of the box

I also see th turnigy and atomik run the smaller size motors

Anyone been playing around with these other brands?


----------

